# Best Marriott Resort in Orlando



## Gundy (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm looking for opinions on which Marriott in Orlando is best to stay at. We would like a resort that is some what close to everything. I was looking at Lakeshore reserve but it looks like it's a little ways away From the theme parks. Is that true? The other resorts I was considering is Harbour Lake and Cypress Harbour. I know those both had really good reviews on Trip Advisor. We have been to Orlando several times the past several years but have always stayed with HGVC and would like to try something different. We are are taking our 3 year old little girl this time so some kid friendly things at the resort would be nice but not necessary. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## capjak (Aug 2, 2010)

I prefer Grand Vista

All are nice and all are close enough to the parks as long as you have your own transportation.

Others would reccomend, for a 3 year old, Harrbor Lake, due to the play areas/pool etc..The rooms however are smaller and not as luxury as Lakeshore reserve or Grand Vista or Cypress Harbor.

But the best would be a Disney Vacation Club resort near the theme park you enjoy the most as you can easily go back for nap times.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like Cypress Harbor the best.


----------



## JimIg23 (Aug 2, 2010)

also depends on how much time you are going to stay at the resort itself.  If you are spending alot of time at the actual resort, then Harbour lake or Grand Vista.  Cypress Harbour is very nice, great rooms, nice pool (we really liked it there as adults).  We had our 5 year olds there and they liked it, but once we spent a day at Harbour Lake on a day pass (we are owners there) and played on the pirate ship, slide, etc, that was it, they wanted nothing to do with CH again...  Plus Harbour Lake is right next to Sea World and next to 4, which is a quick way to Disney (not in rush hour, then go the back way).  

If not are not spending alot of time at the resort, then Harbour Lake or Cypress Harbour.  They are right off 4 and quick rides to everything.  Hard to go wrong with any of them..


----------



## ArBravesFan (Aug 2, 2010)

*No brainer*

With a pre-schooler: Harbour Lake, hands down.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 2, 2010)

JimIg23 said:


> also depends on how much time you are going to stay at the resort itself.  If you are spending alot of time at the actual resort, then Harbour lake or Grand Vista.  Cypress Harbour is very nice, great rooms, nice pool (we really liked it there as adults).  We had our 5 year olds there and they liked it, but once we spent a day at Harbour Lake on a day pass (we are owners there) and played on the pirate ship, slide, etc, that was it, they wanted nothing to do with CH again...  Plus Harbour Lake is right next to Sea World and next to 4, which is a quick way to Disney (not in rush hour, then go the back way).
> 
> If not are not spending alot of time at the resort, then *Harbour Lake* or Cypress Harbour.  They are right off 4 and quick rides to everything.  Hard to go wrong with any of them..



I think you meant to say Grande Vista here? Otherwise you contradicted yourself.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lakeshore Reserve is probably only about five minutes more from the parks than the other three (Grand Vista, Harbour Lake, Cypress Harbour).

We love Grande Vista, mainly because we own there, but we like the layout of the resort and the quieter pools in the more secluded sections. It is a mega resort with expansive amenities and the only one other than Lakeshore Reserve with an on-site restaurant. There are two bar/grills, a ice cream shop and food court. You could go to Grande Vista and not leave for a week. It would get boring though.

We haven't been to Lakeshore Reserve yet but will be spending two days there in November. Perhaps it will be our new favorite in Orlando. I doubt it, but we are looking forward to our stay there. We have heard that the resort is immaculate.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 2, 2010)

The best location is Sabal Palms, and it was recently completely refurbished.  Also, the units there (all 2BR non-lockoffs) are among the largest in the entire Marriott system.  Guests at Sabal Palms have full signing privileges at all the facilities of Marriott's Orlando World Center resort.  Imperial Palms is on the same grounds (all 3BR units) but it is not as close to the World Center itself.


----------



## NJN2Mom (Aug 3, 2010)

*Harbour Lakes is deceiving,*

we were there last week with our 5 & 6 year old boys, and although the pirate ships, other water features and the put-put looked nice from afar, they were in very poor condition.  The ropes were rotting and some of the spray feature nozzles were broken.  The put-put course needed alot of repairs.  The kids had a good time, but we will not stay there again.  

If we owned there, I would be very concerned at how our maintenance fees were being spent.   We are now are Legends Edge, and this tiny resort is very nice.  Such a relief after Orlando!


----------



## kedler (Aug 3, 2010)

Gundy said:


> I'm looking for opinions on which Marriott in Orlando is best to stay at. We would like a resort that is some what close to everything. I was looking at Lakeshore reserve but it looks like it's a little ways away From the theme parks. Is that true? The other resorts I was considering is Harbour Lake and Cypress Harbour. I know those both had really good reviews on Trip Advisor. We have been to Orlando several times the past several years but have always stayed with HGVC and would like to try something different. We are are taking our 3 year old little girl this time so some kid friendly things at the resort would be nice but not necessary. Any input would be appreciated.


We stayed at Grande Vista a month ago and its great and there were lots of kids of all ages I don't think you could go wrong. We were minutes literally from Sea World and Acquatica, 10-15 min from Universal and probably 15+ from Disney. 

We drove to all the other resorts and Lakeshore looks great plus you can use the lazy river at JW but I don't know specifically what is there for a toddler but there were children on the slide at the pool who were having fun. I think Lakeshore was closest to Universal if memory serves.

The Palms resorts and the World Center (some construction going on when we drove through) are the closest to Disney hands down but none of then seemed like an easy walk to the World Center - at least with a toddler.

We did not like Harbour Lake at all - it did  not seem to be up to Marriott standards at least on the exterior but it seems to be popular with people with young children. It is across the street from Cypress Harbour and both are close to SeaWorld and Aquatica like GV.

Cypress Harbour is very pretty and looked like a lovely place to stay but didn't seem to have as much for toddlers and GV or HL or Lakeshore.

I would pick Grande Vista or Lakeshore Reserve unless proximity to Disney is the key and then stay at one of the Palms (Sabal, Imperial or Royal).

Have fun!


----------



## glnrcker (Aug 3, 2010)

*Don't Mean To Hijack....*



> although the pirate ships, other water features and the put-put looked nice from afar, they were in very poor condition. The ropes were rotting and some of the spray feature nozzles were broken. The put-put course needed alot of repairs. The kids had a good time, but we will not stay there again



We were planning on staying there the last week in November, but not if the above was your experience.  What would be the next best resort after Harbour Lakes with a 5 and 4year old?  Grande Vista was not available, Lakeshore Reserve was (though was more expensive).  We also have guests coming with us that have never been to Orlando.


----------



## gores95 (Aug 3, 2010)

Gundy said:


> I'm looking for opinions on which Marriott in Orlando is best to stay at. We would like a resort that is some what close to everything. I was looking at Lakeshore reserve but it looks like it's a little ways away From the theme parks. Is that true? The other resorts I was considering is Harbour Lake and Cypress Harbour. I know those both had really good reviews on Trip Advisor. We have been to Orlando several times the past several years but have always stayed with HGVC and would like to try something different. We are are taking our 3 year old little girl this time so some kid friendly things at the resort would be nice but not necessary. Any input would be appreciated.



You might also want to search on this forum for a ton of responses to your very question.  We stayed at Cypress Harbour a couple of years ago and loved it...location not far at all to WDW.  Harbour Lake is right across the street from Cypress and more suited for kids with the Pirate Ship pool, etc.

What's nice about Cypress is that all units are 2BR+ so if you exchange into that property you are guaranteed a big unit.


----------



## Kimberly614 (Aug 3, 2010)

We recently stayed at Lakeshore Reserve and it was incredible.  By far, the nicest unit we have ever stayed in and the property is immaculate with access to the JW (which we used) and the Ritz (which we did not).

As for distance to the parks, we would say it took less time from Lakeshore Reserve using our own transportation than it did from Disney's Beach club the following week using Disney transportation.


----------



## glnrcker (Aug 3, 2010)

Kimberly614,
Did you have little ones with you?  I'm really leaning towards this property, but want to make sure they will have stuff for the kids to do.  We are renting a mini van and I'm hoping it won't be a long traffic filled drive.  Thanks.


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 3, 2010)

Been to both Harbour Lakes (we own) and Cypress Harbour and I personally like Cypress Harbour the best.  I really liked the lay out of the rooms and the buildings...

Y-ASK


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 3, 2010)

kedler said:


> The Palms resorts and the World Center (some construction going on when we drove through) are the closest to Disney hands down but *none of them seemed like an easy walk to the World Center* - at least with a toddler.



That is true for Royal Palms and Imperial Palms, but Sabal Palms is a very short walk to the World Center.


----------

